# Marsala Raglan Cardigan - Woman - Knit



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Sizes - XS, S, M, L, 1X, 2X
To Fit Bust Size: 30(34-38-42-46-50-54)
*Please Take Note:
Though the sizes stated in the pattern at the start are XS-2X, the directions show that there is an extra size - could be XL or 3X*

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/marsala
© 2015 Berroco, Inc

EDIT:
Just came across another pattern that has a 3X listed as 54" with the same ease.
So I would say this pattern goes up to 3X.
XS, S, M, L, 1X, 2X *Correction to add 3X*
Yah! :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Sizes - XS, S, M, L, 1X, 2X
> To Fit Bust Size: 30(34-38-42-46-50-54)
> *Please Take Note:
> Though the sizes stated in the pattern at the start are XS-2X, the directions show that there is an extra size - could be XL or 3X*
> ...


Many thanks. I have been looking for this style of jacket to knit for a while. Yea!!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Love the style!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Saw this yesterday but did not note the sizes. Thanks!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That's a keeper! Thank you.


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

Many Thanks for this pattern I also have been looking for this type of sweater. I love them and slways feel very comfortable in them plus the are dressey as well. Thanks again


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

EWWWWWW- THANKS for sharing.
That will be a perfect little sweater for early spring.

Love it and it linked me to the site and I found other goodies there too!!
Have a great SPRING knitting !!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Sizes - XS, S, M, L, 1X, 2X
> To Fit Bust Size: 30(34-38-42-46-50-54)
> *Please Take Note:
> Though the sizes stated in the pattern at the start are XS-2X, the directions show that there is an extra size - could be XL or 3X*
> ...


Just came across another pattern that has a 3X listed as 54" with the same ease.
So I would say this pattern goes up to 3X.
XS, S, M, L, 1X, 2X *Correction to add 3X*
Yah! :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info GC, and I remember that Marsala is the 'color of the year'. I love the color and the sweater.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you galaxycraft, for the beautiful pattern, I can see it knitted in a soft apple green. Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you so much! I have been looking for a sweater pattern just like this forever for some yarn in my stash. Now I can get started!!!! thanks again


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea of a different stitch to use, rather than all stockinette?
I love the sweater, but think I will get bored with the plain st.
Not too good at redoing on my own,
Thanks.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of a different stitch to use, rather than all stockinette?
> I love the sweater, but think I will get bored with the plain st.
> Not too good at redoing on my own,
> Thanks.


There is another similar one (maybe others as well) on their site.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are all welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you for the corrections...agree with you LEE1313 different stitch be better idea


----------



## honeybun (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern link, it's a lovely cardigan and I would love to make it for myself. Would anyone please tell me if I can change from knitting it with the Berroco Weekend Chunky and instead using any other chunky wool?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

honeybun said:


> Thank you for the pattern link, it's a lovely cardigan and I would love to make it for myself. Would anyone please tell me if I can change from knitting it with the Berroco Weekend Chunky and instead using any other chunky wool?


Yes, any that will give you the correct gauge -- Do A gauge swatch.

Please any other questions of this type, please start a separate topic of your own. Thanks.


----------



## honeybun (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you galaxycraft for your help. Sorry I didn't know that I was supposed to start a separate topic for this but now that I know I will do in future.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

honeybun said:


> Thank you galaxycraft for your help. Sorry I didn't know that I was supposed to start a separate topic for this but now that I know I will do in future.


Quite alright, I would just hate for you to miss out on more responses - as not everyone sees this post. ;-)


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

This is a beautiful cardigan....thanks for the link! :-D


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Yes, any that will give you the correct gauge -- Do A gauge swatch.
> 
> Please any other questions of this type, please start a separate topic of your own. Thanks.


Since the topic is the Marsala cardigan it certainly is an appropriate question. I fact, I was going to ask if I could make it in a lighter yarn in a larger size to accommodate.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, love this, thank you for sharing!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I like the colour.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern--just what I was looking for.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Love the pattern. Thank you.


----------

